# 300 lbs white tail



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

300 lbs white tail I mounted for a friend in 1999. It was taken in Saskatchewan CA. In 35 years of deer mounting,this deer was the heaviest deer dressed weight ,I've done
View attachment 1161


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Now thats alot of smokies!!! Big Deer, It got the old memory bank working, I don't remember one or hearing of a 300# ******, will be on the back burner.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

hassell I didn't actuality see the whole deer. The outfitter told him it dressed at 310. I remember how huge the head and cape was. They told him it was a booner too but if I remember right I belive it was in the mid 160's--ONE BIG BEAUIFUL BUCK!! Here's a pic of a young one in my back yard JULY ,2007--30 yds from the back deck trail cam
View attachment 1167


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow 310lb is a huge deer. We have some hefty mulies in the Kaibab here but not that hefty. They must be feeding them dudes pork rinds or something.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Wow 310lb is a huge deer. We have some hefty mulies in the Kaibab here but not that hefty. They must be feeding them dudes pork rinds or something.


 HA HA!! Thats a good feral hog line, the Hanson buck was taken from that province which I think is still the record.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT---nice pic.'s, would like to have one of those trail cams, have to win the lottery!! Have been watching a couple of 5x5 ******'s the last little while, sure pretty all in velvet, had 8 bucks running through my place and the neighbors two yrs. ago, the smallest was 4x4, the largest was 8x8, as it got closer to hunting season he would travel earlier in the morn. and come out later at nite.

Here's a link for the HANSON BUCK http://www.fishing-canada.ca/illegal-whitetail.htm


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try cabelas, I lookedd at them a couple weeks ago and the alesman told me that they were coming out with a pretty inexpensive one real soonI'm sure it has a flash but that will still work.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

310 pounder is impressive no question. I have taken two over 210 dressed not sure of the live weight though, but they were large. One was an Ohio buck and the other and the other was a Kentucky buck.

While in Sakatchewan two weeks ago We were about 6 hours north. I saw some very very large deer. None had developement of racks yet...which surprised me but. the night we left I was driving and had a HUGE ( guessing a doe ) walk...just walk accross the road in front of me...had to almost stop so..had good look it was an easy 250 pounder live.

Yep...you guys up north grow em big !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> 310 pounder is impressive no question. I have taken two over 210 dressed not sure of the live weight though, but they were large. One was an Ohio buck and the other and the other was a Kentucky buck.
> 
> While in Sakatchewan two weeks ago We were about 6 hours north. I saw some very very large deer. None had developement of racks yet...which surprised me but. the night we left I was driving and had a HUGE ( guessing a doe ) walk...just walk accross the road in front of me...had to almost stop so..had good look it was an easy 250 pounder live.
> 
> Yep...you guys up north grow em big !


 You were in Saskatchewan , 6 hours north-- of where? You should see a 80 inch Bull Moose, now thats big!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> hassell I didn't actuality see the whole deer. The outfitter told him it dressed at 310. I remember how huge the head and cape was. They told him it was a booner too but if I remember right I belive it was in the mid 160's--ONE BIG BEAUIFUL BUCK!! Here's a pic of a young one in my back yard JULY ,2007--30 yds from the back deck trail cam
> View attachment 1167


 Nice Buck, looks like the same size as the ones I've been watching.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> You were in Saskatchewan , 6 hours north-- of where? You should see a 80 inch Bull Moose, now thats big!!


We were near Hudson bay. Hunting the Porcubine mountains. We saw moose 13 one one evening but only at a distance. I could not even tell if they had racks on yet but...could tell they were nice size moose.

80 inchers wow...I did not know they got that large over there ???


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> We were near Hudson bay. Hunting the Porcubine mountains. We saw moose 13 one one evening but only at a distance. I could not even tell if they had racks on yet but...could tell they were nice size moose.
> 
> 80 inchers wow...I did not know they got that large over there ???


 We flew over one through the summer, anyways we guessed that one at 80, was a real small lake where it was at, figured to small to take off on and to many trips, guy from Kikimat shot it and ended up being 76",


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> We flew over one through the summer, anyways we guessed that one at 80, was a real small lake where it was at, figured to small to take off on and to many trips, guy from Kikimat shot it and ended up being 76",


76 " moose is very nice...I have only taken one and he was a 50 " bull. There was a guy hunting down river from us and he shot a 63 ". I was impressed with that one !! But a 76. So where abouts was that at ? I am guessing north of where I was bear hunting ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> 76 " moose is very nice...I have only taken one and he was a 50 " bull. There was a guy hunting down river from us and he shot a 63 ". I was impressed with that one !! But a 76. So where abouts was that at ? I am guessing north of where I was bear hunting ?


 NW B.C., Saw a lot bigger than 80, many times, way out on the tundra where there wasn't a lake for 50 miles.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok...now you really have my interest peaked ! Know of any guides in that area ? Good Guides that is. I have seen high 60's but not a 70 as far as I know...but an 80 I would be happy to just see such a nice moose.

Hassell, I have to say you and a couple other guys here certainly are nice to have met even if just online.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Ok...now you really have my interest peaked ! Know of any guides in that area ? Good Guides that is. I have seen high 60's but not a 70 as far as I know...but an 80 I would be happy to just see such a nice moose.
> 
> Hassell, I have to say you and a couple other guys here certainly are nice to have met even if just online.


I lived in Cassiar which is 60 miles south of the BC-Yukon border, its quite a famous area, was at one time the largest city north, before the Klondike Gold Rush, the Cassiar Mtn.Range is very poplar, if you go on Dogpile and type the mtn. range in it should tell you lots about the area, Kwady Plateau is Popular for the large caribou herds, seen some honkin big bulls out there. I could just hear the wheels turning when I mentioned the 80 inchers. we were meat hunters, so went after the small bulls, and they were plenty big. Yes I enjoy chatting with alot of the guys.


----------



## jldoll (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice mount Huge deer thanks for showing


----------

